# Questions for the A6 4.2 Guys



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

Hey guys, should be picking up a 2000 A6 4.2 with 100k on it in a week or so. Just looking for some info. All maintenance was kept up to date at a local Audi dealer. Just looking for the stuff you guys normally look to do for preventative maintenance after that. 
Also, what kind of miles are you guys getting out tof the 4.2. I am hoping with the way i take care of my cars it will go past 150k.
Also, what kind of gas mileage should i expect, i do 95% highway. I was linking maybe like 23mpg on highway...20 avg? Let me know what you think
Last thing, I know the only prob it has is the center display sometimes becomes pixlated. I know thats a common thing, but is there a way to fix it myself? do they sell just that screen so i can replace it? 
Thanks guys







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Questions for the A6 4.2 Guys (RideVR6)*

Bump and another question.
Does this car have a timing chain or belt?
Thanks


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Questions for the A6 4.2 Guys (RideVR6)*

Timing Belt.
Full TB kit with waterpump, thermostat, etc is around $500.


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Questions for the A6 4.2 Guys (xJAGERMEISTERx)*

Can anyone help me out, now another thing, does anyone ride High performance tires in the winter with the AWD. Is it doable?


----------



## aoei74 (Jan 14, 2004)

no problem, I run, 19's in the winter and summer. But again, here in Vancouver it doesn't snow that often. If it does, it's for a week max. To be honest, get a set of dedicated winters, this way you don't damage your summer wheels. Just my $0.02
Andy


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (aoei74)*

Yea...I will most likely pick up a set of snow tires and or snow wheels and tires. Dont know why the previous owner didnt just put all seasons on it..Oh well.


----------



## 4.2elsa (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Questions for the A6 4.2 Guys (RideVR6)*

I have a 2000 4.2 with 95k on it and I love it. I've known people with Audi's with 200-250k+ on them and they're still going. It all just depends on if you take care of it or not. I've had minimal things go wrong. I'm planning on keeping another six years. nice purchase...congrats.


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Questions for the A6 4.2 Guys (4.2elsa)*

Thanks, the only things that are wrong is, the screen in cluster is kinda messed up (common and not worried about it right now), both front windowns bind up when go up..one worse then the other (common and i will need to fix right away), and i dont think the backup sensors are working.
Oh well


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Questions for the A6 4.2 Guys (RideVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RideVR6* »_
Last thing, I know the only prob it has is the center display sometimes becomes pixlated. I know thats a common thing, but is there a way to fix it myself? do they sell just that screen so i can replace it? 

No. In order to fix this you will have to replace the entire instrument cluster.


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (aoei74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aoei74* »_no problem, I run, 19's in the winter and summer. But again, here in Vancouver it doesn't snow that often. If it does, it's for a week max. To be honest, get a set of dedicated winters, this way you don't damage your summer wheels. Just my $0.02
Andy

I run my 20" in the summer time only, run stocks with all season tires.
We see a fair amount of snow in E.Washington, even when it doesn't snow they dump a ton of de icer on the road and that crap will screw up a nice set of rims damn fast!








Buy a set of winter wheels and tires that is my 2cents


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Project13)*

Yea I grabbed some snow tires for it last week. Do you have any pics of your car, I was thinking of getting 19's or 20's in the summber and was wondering what the 20's look like. Thanks.


----------

